
Amazon Vs. Apple Be Damned: Publishers Pine For A Universal E-Book Format - chanux
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/05/universal-e-books-format/all/1#ixzz0pY0bR6nO
======
gmlk
Publishers don't pine for a universal e-book format, they pine for a
universally working DRM system which they, and only they, control as they see
fit.

The problem? DRM can't work! Not in an "open" world.

<http://bit.ly/9AoZeo> <http://www.changethis.com/4.DRM>
<http://craphound.com/msftdrm.txt>

------
cschwarm
I've got no sympathy for their position. It's not as if the development of the
e-book market was a total surprise, wasn't it? They could have made the
appropriate steps years ago.

But they simply didn't bother or they were unable to cooperate due to their
egos.

They got what they deserve.

------
Devilboy
What about PDF

~~~
chrisbolt
Doesn't support reflowing (and thus changing text size), so you can't really
read your ebooks on your phone. Even the 6" Kindle's support for PDFs is
barely usable.

~~~
Devilboy
Then maybe HTML is the way to go?

~~~
chrisbolt
Both Kindle's Mobipocket and iBooks' epub formats appear to be very close to
HTML.

